# paper masks



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey haunters, I found this cool lil site that has some masks that you can put together. Maybe a head in a jar, or something for your kids to do and/or wear. Anyway, here's the link. http://www.frankenpaper.com/ Hope you like it. :jol:


----------

